# Open ports



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2009)

Is there a way to check what ports I have open and what services are listening on the localhost without doing a portscan?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 26, 2009)

`# sockstat -4`


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 26, 2009)

`lsof`


----------

